# Winter 2021-2022



## dpc (Nov 18, 2021)

We had a blizzard two days ago which dumped a bunch of snow, the first of the season. I therefore declare it 'winter' even though the calendar says 'autumn'. We had 40 cms on the ground this time last year. We haven't got nearly that amount now but still...


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes, winter has arrived. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2021)

Frozen reservoir a few days ago...


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the firs one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2021)

Thistle...


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2021)

Box elder embracing quaking aspen...


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

I really like the first one. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2021)

Barrier posts...


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2021)

Winter path...


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2021)

Grove of box elders...


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2021)

Beautiful with the rime ice.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 24, 2021)

a bit abstract...


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## HenryL (Nov 25, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 201354
> View attachment 201355


Really like that first one, dpc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2021)

Aspen grove fronted by large rock...


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2021)

Another very nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2021)

Yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2021)

A fork in the road...


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 7, 2021)

Black Forest.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Del Paso. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2021)

Under the ice of the local reservoir...


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2021)

Fallen twig in snow...


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 21, 2021)

Kale and Co.(EOS 5 DIV & non-focus-shifting EF 2,8/100 L)


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2021)

Ice fishing...


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2021)

Cool little igloo. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2021)

December 28th after a fresh snow. The temperature felt like -40 with the windchill factored in.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2021)

Another nice picture. Keep posting, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2021)

Yesterday morning in the frigid cold...


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice! I can feel the cold.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2022)

Thought I'd take my old 5DMll out for a spin in the cold yesterday (-40 or so factoring in the windchill)


----------



## PCM-madison (Jan 2, 2022)

Bald Eagle and Gull on the ice in Madison.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 2, 2022)

At 11:45 tonight the temperature in my part of North Carolina was still 70º, and next week after the cold front has come through, we will still have highs in the 40s and 50s, so you won’t be getting any snow scenes from me any time soon. When I woke up Friday morning, it looked misty out in the woods behind the house. So I put on a robe and slippers, grabbed my camera, and shot pictures from the deck. The results were somewhat disappointing. Maybe the mist cleared too quickly. But I did have a few shots I sort of liked, so I will share them with you.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

PCM-madison said:


> Bald Eagle and Gull on the ice in Madison.



Nice shot, PCM.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 2, 2022)

Winter here is 50 - 75 degrees right now , this was something I saw in the marsh that looked to perfect to be placed there by the wind.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 2, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2022)

I liked the colours and textures (R + EF 24-105mm f/4L)


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice, dpc! 


dpc said:


> I liked the colours and textures


+1


----------



## EricN (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2022)

Very nice shots, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 29, 2022)

Some light house and ice scenes from a Lake Michigan visit. I didn’t bring the tripod so just some casual point and shoot. My fingers were hurting from the cold after a few shots so it was time to call it. 

Could have closed down a bit for more depth of field, but hand held today. I took a fall when walking among the frozen swells What looked like smooth snow over the ice was 18 inches of powder hiding a hole. At least it didn’t go through to the water. 

















Spot the bird in flight above!


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2022)

Very nice series, JustUs7.


----------



## EricN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2022)

Nice shots, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks, Click


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 6, 2022)

A few more...


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2022)

Very nice series. i especially like the second one.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series. i especially like the second one.


My favorite one too!
Thanks, Click.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 6, 2022)

All three are good. I think I like the first one the most, but won’t argue with anybody else’s preferences.


----------



## grilled_rooster (Feb 8, 2022)

EOR R6, Carl Zeiss Planar 85mm f/1.4 ZE @ f/11, 1/1000s, iso 100


----------



## dpc (Feb 23, 2022)

Winter morning


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2022)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Feb 28, 2022)

A local hill, that near noon shadows miraculously added instead of diminished its dimension

.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2022)

I really like this picture. Well done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Feb 28, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2022)

Even though we have already moved on one year, these photos belong to the last winter 

Ice patterns on our lake, when we had a sudden temp drop.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2022)

Nice shots, Maximilan. I really like the ice patterns.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2022)

I've now had to work up these plant+snow/ice crystal photos.
So now winter 2021-22 has finally come to an end for me 
First pic is for the friends of shallow DOF, second more classical, and for the third I had wished for a different angle of light


----------

